# Tutorial on writing bowings?



## pervycreeper

I am interested in writing string parts, but am at a slight loss when it comes to making the bowings. I have consulted a few orchestration texts, but can't find any answers. Are there some articles or tutorials online or offline that I can consult about this?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Kent Kennan devoted a whole chapter on bowings in his book "The technique of Orchestration", read it first and it will surely help... but I think all composers/orchestrators who don't play violin, cello or any string instrument, finally need to consult a professional player for bowings... as many great composers did more or less.


----------

